
Building a Golang Docker Image - bitfield
https://bitfieldconsulting.com/golang/docker-image
======
coip
Surprised you didn’t include a bit regarding USER.
[https://github.com/coip/banalplatitude/blob/master/Dockerfil...](https://github.com/coip/banalplatitude/blob/master/Dockerfile)

Good material for others to consider regardless, thanks for the share.

~~~
bitfield
That's a very good point, especially in view of
[https://bitfieldconsulting.com/blog/container-
security](https://bitfieldconsulting.com/blog/container-security)

I'll make that change, thanks for the suggestion.

~~~
coip
You already know

~~~
bitfield
I already know... what?

~~~
coip
You indicated you’ve covered the material, I was echoing that I then gained an
understanding that you already know. I had a dumb emoji at the end for folly
sake, but as vacuous a statement as it seemed, the secondary comment was to
merely acknowledge you were already familiar with what I thought might be an
additional enhancement.

